# Suche einen SPS Programmierer für Telemecanique TSX 7/47



## srexin (28 Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für einen Kunden einen Programmierer der sich mit einer Telemecanique SPS Steuerung auskennt.

Auf dem Gerät stehen Bezeichnungen wie:
- TSX 7 (ich glaube das ist die Stromversorgung)
- TSX 4740 / P 47 425 (evtl. CPU)

Das ganze soll natürlich kein kostenloser "Frohndienst" sein, sondern
Prof. abgewickelt werden.
Gerne ein Einzelkämpfer, aber auch Firmen willkommen.

Tätigkeit:
Der Kunde hat eine Schweißmaschine BJ ca. 1996.
Diese Maschine hat sowohl Hydraulische als auch Steuerungstechnische Fehler. Diese Fehler sollen in Zusammenarbeit mit unserem Kunden analysiert und beseitigt werden.
Ort des Einsatzes ist 74374 Zaberfeld (bei Heilbronn)
Beginn: ASAP
Dauer ca. 5 - 10 Manntage

Bitte gebt mir bescheid, wenn Ihr das Know How und die Zeit habt.

Danke  :wink:


----------



## Maxl (5 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Das sieht verdächtig nach einer TSX-Premium aus.
Ich selbst hab damit noch nix gemacht, aber ein ehemaliger Kollege von mir, der jetzt selbständig ist.

Kann Dir gerne seine email-Adresse oder Tel-Nr. geben, oder Du siehst selbst
auf www.vap-futur.com nach

mfg
Max


----------

